# Video zu ende , dann erscheint der Text und Link / Button



## talkuvit (13. September 2011)

Hallo Foren-Gemeinde,
ich möchte gerne eine Funktion einbauen auf meiner Seite, das zb. bei einem Video wenn es zuende gelaufen ist, danach Text und ein Link / Button  erscheint der auf der Webseite.

Bei Ideen bitte posten.

Danke.

gruß talkuvit


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (14. September 2011)

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen!

Das Thema hatten wir erst kürzlich im Bereich JavaScript.
klick

javaDeveloper2011


----------

